# Paph. moquettianum x anitum



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2014)

First bloom. Shows promise, but it's not there yet!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 6, 2014)

Interesting colors. I can see the potential.


----------



## 2Toned (Jan 6, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> Interesting colors. I can see the potential.



ditto


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah,I like the color.


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2014)

This bloom has an attitude problem. A long talk might be required and a
couple more blooms.


----------



## nathalie (Jan 7, 2014)

Wonderful


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 7, 2014)

I like the colour, and the shape is almost there. Keep us posted! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hera (Jan 7, 2014)

That would be interesting crossed with stonii.


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 8, 2014)

abax said:


> This bloom has an attitude problem. A long talk might be required and a couple more blooms.


:rollhappy: I have to agree, not doin' much for me right now. Normally I like cochlo x multis but the shape of each parent is so different, looks like it's having a hard time deciding which way to go.



Hera said:


> That would be interesting crossed with stonii.


What would you expect?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2014)

Second flower -- much better! In fact it got a blue ribbon for its class at the Grand Rapids show.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 1, 2014)

A beauty!!! wonderful!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 1, 2014)

Paph. Shen-Liu Peri


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 1, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 1, 2014)

That is nice on the second-go-around. I wonder if it will hold 3 open at once.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Paph. Shen-Liu Peri


Thanks!


SlipperKing said:


> That is nice on the second-go-around. I wonder if it will hold 3 open at once.


That would be amazing!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2014)

Very cool looking. 
Compliment from a non-multi fan,


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 1, 2014)

Beautiful! Love it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 1, 2014)

I really like the pink tonings.
Crossed with delenatii...................mmmm


----------



## abax (Feb 1, 2014)

This second bloom is amazing. It's really beautiful and interesting too.
I've never seen one like it. As always, the photo is outstanding, Dot.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 2, 2014)

abax said:


> This second bloom is amazing. It's really beautiful and interesting too.
> I've never seen one like it. As always, the photo is outstanding, Dot.



Yup!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I'm pleased this is turning out to be a good flower.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow. That turned out more attractive then I had even hoped! Congrats! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> I really like the pink tonings.
> Crossed with delenatii...................mmmm


More like burgandy, but a good idea!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 4, 2014)

The second flower really is nice. Now I would say it is a 'keeper'.


----------

